# Places to take a two and  half year old in south Wales.



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

Right. I have managed to get contact with my son after a 6 week break. I have him all weekend every weekend for next 6weeks so need ideas to occupy the little man. I dont mind the odd expensive day out, but ome cheap/free days out would be good too. He loves animals,horses especially and fire engines, big diggers and stuff.

Thanks


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2011)

yay! chuffed for ya 

does he like adventure stuff? 
there's that Parc place on penarth rd near brains brewery - tho i spose you know about it already
http://www.parcplaycardiff.com/
my nephew loves techniquest and goes everytime he is down, bit older tho


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2011)

digger land
none in Wales but one off M5 in Devon
http://www.diggerland.com/devon/


----------



## tufty79 (May 18, 2011)

also suggest the seven sister's sawmill/gunsmoke cowboy town - can't find a link for it, but belushi might have more details..


----------



## bendeus (May 18, 2011)

I reckon Jump in Llanishen is better than Parc for a kid of mini-27's age. More to do there, IMO: http://www.123jump.co.uk/

Amelia Trust farm off Five Mile Lane, Barry, is a winner, and free. You could also combine that with a visit to the Three Horseshoes, Moulton, which has a soft play barn as well as a bar

TBH, the kiddie's bit of the National Pool is also made of win for a 2 1/2-year-old. Absolutely amazing.

Then there's the beaches.....

Will post more as it pops into my head.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

Brilliant news, 1927  I am so happy for you both!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

Search for salt dough recipes. We used to have hours of fun making, colouring and playing with salt dough 
It's very cheap too and good if the weather is inclement. 

Also, a trip to the Early Learning Centre to buy some self-hardening clay ( £2 for 500g: http://www.elc.co.uk/500g-Air-Drying-Clay/121782,default,pd.html or £5 for 2kg http://www.elc.co.uk/2kg-Coloured-Air-Drying-Clay/121783,default,pd.html). I used to buy the 2kg tub, then on our jaunts we'd collect stones, shells, and twigs and then back at home turn those into projects, such as making a plant pot with shells or pebbles pushed into it. Or making a twiggy display to hang things from.  Or making figures or food - that kind of thing.You'll have fun too. I used to put a wipeable tablecloth underneath the table to protect the floor and if you're precious about the table, put one on the table too 

It's never too early to learn to mix paint colours and do some serious painting! 
http://www.elc.co.uk/drawing-painting/5589,default,sc.html?srule=Price [Low - High]
Protect the area you paint in too. And don't wear long sleeves. Paint aprons are fairly cheap too. Cleaning up/tidying up is also part of the game too. 

All those things can be bought for the price of a day out for the both of you, but you'll get weeks of fun from them.


----------



## Thora (May 18, 2011)

He'll probably be happy enough just to go to the park with you, watch CBeebies and do some baking.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 18, 2011)

Is there not some lovely beaches not too far away. 

Bucket and Spade on a beach will keep him amused for hours.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 18, 2011)

Folly farm http://www.folly-farm.co.uk/


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

bendeus said:


> I reckon Jump in Llanishen is better than Parc for a kid of mini-27's age. More to do there, IMO: http://www.123jump.co.uk/
> 
> Amelia Trust farm off Five Mile Lane, Barry, is a winner, and free. You could also combine that with a visit to the Three Horseshoes, Moulton, which has a soft play barn as well as a bar
> 
> ...


 
He loves Amelia Trust and 3 Horsheshoes but that were "they" take him every week so its kinda tainted now! Our usual day out used to be the playground at Duffyrn, Amelia and 3horseshoes.


----------



## 1927 (May 18, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Folly farm http://www.folly-farm.co.uk/


 st
I've put that on the definite list, and he's free too!! win win.

Gonna take him down to Peppa Pig world one weekend ion New Forest.


----------



## weepiper (May 18, 2011)

I know nothing about things to do in South Wales but wanted to say I'm so pleased for you both that you're getting to see him again


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 18, 2011)

_Really_ happy to hear that 1927 - have you got access to a car?

Cefn Mably farm is just of the A48 between Cardiff and Newport - cracking place if he likes animals, loads of farm stuff, feeding them etc. Not too pricey, about a fiver each I think, and money for feed - and a digger game, a hydraulic bucket you move sand about with.

http://www.cefnmablyfarmpark.com/

Also, get down the National Museum - there's a new interpretative room there, which is nice and hands on. The mammoth usually blows the kids away!

Out in a rowing boat on Roath Park Lake, a visit to the really nice playground, and an ice cream?

Upstairs in the central market - breakfast and check out the pet stalls. And a nose at the fish stall of course...

Round the castle, there's a little army museum downstairs now - if you take in some id like council tax bills, you get a card for free entry as a Cardiffian.

Also, if you do want to splash out a bit - there is In the Night Garden in Bute Park in the Summer

http://nightgardenlive.com/cardiff/index.html


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 18, 2011)

weepiper said:


> I know nothing about things to do in South Wales but wanted to say I'm so pleased for you both that you're getting to see him again


 
Came onto the thread just to say this ^^^ but Weepiper got there before me  
Good luck with it all, it is great news that they're letting you see him.


----------



## mattie (May 19, 2011)

Good news, big man.


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Came onto the thread just to say this ^^^ but Weepiper got there before me
> Good luck with it all, it is great news that they're letting you see him.


 
Its not a case of them letting me, its a case of the court telling them they have to!!


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2011)

yay again and TOO right!


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the good ideas and messages of support. Despite what my ex says I'm not a complete twat, I just do a very good impersonation of one on here sometimes, but the people who matter know the truth!!


----------



## s14n (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations mate, so glad to hear this!
all the best


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2011)

s14n said:


> Congratulations mate, so glad to hear this!
> all the best


 
Hello stranger!


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> _Really_ happy to hear that 1927 - have you got access to a car?
> 
> Cefn Mably farm is just of the A48 between Cardiff and Newport - cracking place if he likes animals, loads of farm stuff, feeding them etc. Not too pricey, about a fiver each I think, and money for feed - and a digger game, a hydraulic bucket you move sand about with.
> 
> ...


 
Took him to Cefn Mably staurday and he bloody loved it. Got to ride a pony for the first time, brushed a guinea pig, had a picnic, sat on alsorts of tractors and combine harvesters, chased chickens, ducks and geese. What more could a little man want?  Not too expensive either, cost us £11 for me andthe little feller, a ponyt ride and some food for the animals, and we had over 3 hours of fun.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 24, 2011)

This thread is a joy to read. Well done mate, I know how much it means

slightly off topic my 2 nippers played for 5 hours in a box I put in the back garden on Sunday. 

You could do that. charge him and make a profit 

Everyone's a winner then, innit

Enjoy, you deserve it


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 24, 2011)

Glad he enjoyed Cefn Mably, it is a really good afternoon out for youngsters. Haven't been for ages, must go again sometime.

Bristol zoo next !


----------



## 1927 (May 26, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> Glad he enjoyed Cefn Mably, it is a really good afternoon out for youngsters. Haven't been for ages, must go again sometime.
> 
> Bristol zoo next !


 
Actually found a better looking day out in Bristol.

Noah's Ark play farm. Loads of animals and adventure playgrounds and stuff.


----------



## Riklet (May 29, 2011)

Only just seen this, but I am so bloody glad for you mate, and your kiddo too of course.  I knew things would go your way, sounded so deserved on every level...  

Bristol Zoo is definitely a good 'un if Noah's Ark isn't quite enough, and you can wander up around the clifton suspension bridge area for the views maybe? Pretty lovely up there when it's good weather.


----------

